# Interview tomorrow for a job in an outdoor centre near RAK- advice sought



## iggs (May 7, 2008)

Hi folks

I have a job interview tomorrow afternoon (here in UK) for a job on the outskirts of RAK and have a couple of questions

The job interview is for a post at a new Outdoor Adventure centre, Al Shaheen. Does anyone know anything about the project? The location is given as "Wadi Sharha", does anyone have an idea where this is exactly, ideally I'm looking for a location on google maps or earth hell, no harm is asking!! 

Because RAK is a different emirate how different are the administration processes described else where on this forum likely to be? For instance sponsoring a wife for her visa?

Where can I find info on value for money accommodation in the RAK area? Its not included in the deal so would need to come out of my salary and I need to factor this in.

The job outline has allowances for education etc. Now I don't have and won't have any kids in tow, is there any reason why I cant use this 'slack' when negotiating' with my potential employer? i.e. I'm assuming the allowance comes out of the employers coffers and would go to the school if I had kids, its not coming from any other source. (Hope this makes sense) Is there any reason it couldn't come to me in another way i.e. into my salary for instance!

Any top tips, handy hints and where to look for info on the RAK area gratefully received, particularly any mountaineering/climbing/mountain biking info.

Thanks 

Ian


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hope this helps.

Home - just click on the link.

Good luck with the interview!


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

an outdoor job here in the UAE - you must be mad! Renting in RAK is way cheaper than Dubai. Check out Gulfnews: Home


----------



## iggs (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for the pointers folks.

Could be argued that anyone working outside is a bit cooky, here in North Wales though it rains all the time!!

Been spending most of my time driving or in front of a laptop the past 2 years though, now that is mad!!


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

yeah but this outdoor centre won't be open for about 4 months of year, can't see it working out to be honest with you. And pay for that sort of work is usually on the low side. Mountaineering here isn't particularly popular.


----------



## iggs (May 7, 2008)

GA- its one of the things I need to find out this afternoon, how the year pans out. The organisiation has been running stuff in the UAE for a while now so its not just flash in the pan stuff. I'll know more later. From what I know it does sound an interesting project. Money seems enough to pay the bills


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

what is the name of the Company? and what sort of figures are they talking? PM me if you want it out of the public domain.


----------



## iggs (May 7, 2008)

GA - pm'ed you. Hope it gets through as I haven't posted much

Ian


----------



## iggs (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for looking at that GA, much appriciated. Good to know its not something that looks way off the scale

Ian


----------

